

Ask HN: Conducting a survey on Facebook Login, can you take it? - massarog

I&#x27;m conducting a survey about Facebook login, 4 simple questions takes about 10 seconds. I&#x27;ll be writing an article on the results soon -- I&#x27;ve surveyed several different audiences and demographics.<p>Survey: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.survs.com&#x2F;survey&#x2F;E6CFIJIKI0
======
massarog
Clickable link:
[http://www.survs.com/survey/E6CFIJIKI0](http://www.survs.com/survey/E6CFIJIKI0)

